# ECC Vantage- eastcapecanoes



## orlgheenoer (Dec 10, 2006)

This boat is sure to give you an ad-Vantage


----------



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

No pictures yet.  That info is all they released on the website.  Can we find a troll and turn this into the Chittum thread? That was fun!  [smiley=chicken.gif]


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

IBM mastered the concept in the 60's and 70's with their mainframe computer software. Now the technique is used in nearly every industry. Pre-announcements really only work for established companies with a proven track record though, but in those environments it certainly keeps potential buyers on the fence until the announced product firms up enough to make a decision. 

In this case I think ECC has enough of a reputation to cause the techno-skiff sheep to pause at the edge of the cliff.


----------



## Mr_P (Sep 30, 2008)

19 plus feet and 8-10" draft?? Sounds like a microskiff to me.


----------



## orlgheenoer (Dec 10, 2006)

No playing troll for me.


----------



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

I agree with ya there DeerFly.  There are several guys over there who can't get their wallet out fast enough.  Not being a first gen. type of guy, it should be pretty interesting.

Now I really wonder, how much different is it really going to be? I know JoeW has run his Caimen a long ways in some chop without sacrificing a kidney, but for some reason he put in on the wrong side of the bay!  Anyhoo, with the "V" hull this will effect draft, but help the ride.  All a big trade off.  Personally I just want a flat bottom with "v" entry around $2k...  No need for speed or long runs, there are more feesh just around the bend than I could ever catch.

IMHO 19' is no longer a Microskiff either.  Micro means small, 19' taint small.


----------



## Un-shore (Sep 27, 2007)

All this time my wellcraft was a micro and I didn't know! That explains these confusing thoughts in my head all this time.


----------



## East_Cape (Jun 3, 2008)

Greetings,


The Vantage is not a micro but rather a large "poling skiff" and the draft of 8" is skinny in the real-life flats/skiff market. 

We do have pictures of it on our gallery showing us building the plug,mold,and release, and lastly infusion to show the industry we don't copy....and since day one we've always released new models in this fashion and been true to our word on dates of release ( or damn near close to it, LOL ).
Next week we'll have pictures showing more of the skiff and in the water. With the Caimen being our first mod "V" hull and building it as a test on that style hull we were ready to go for the Vantage since this hull was the first one drawn up years ago. 

Actually even the name has been with us since back in the day as the name for the Caimen was originally gonna be called the Vantage...
Anyhow, the skiff is a bigger version of the Caimen w/a running pad and with a four-stroke 90-115 it'll do the 8" and add more HP it'll increase more. We've always been accurate on our draft and will continue to post it w/pictures and video as well...


Thank you for the mention of the Vantage over here and if you have any more questions please feel free to ask away...
Tight Lines
Kevin


----------



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

Thanks Kevin! It is always nice to have the designer/builder straighten us all out! Can't wait to see the finished boat.


----------



## East_Cape (Jun 3, 2008)

Thank you sir as we too are excited to see this thing come to life!
Kevin
East Cape


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

Looks Tippy... 

Kev, with an 80" beam and nearly 20' long will this have more of a bay boat top deck or flats boat?


----------



## BobFLA (Feb 15, 2007)

I had the opportunity to see this boat being built. WOW 
Kevin is doing it right again.
Best regards
Bob


----------



## East_Cape (Jun 3, 2008)

Jan,

It's 79" and 19'2" and as of now it'll have a flats deck. We did however BS about doing a different layout like a typical bay boat but in the end are hearts are the flats/skiffs and we can easily take the Vantage or Lostmen and give it a look like a bay boat.
Example- The Pathy Fusion set-up can easily be done on this style of skiff should someone want that. However, I don't think the need is there.
Center and side console will be the ticket for this new skiff!
~ Kevin


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

Thanks for the info. Sounds like another review coming soon! 

Cheers


----------



## East_Cape (Jun 3, 2008)

Here's an updated pic showing a real hull on the rigging stand.
http://www.eastcapecanoes.com/forums/showthread.php/skiff-porn-keep-your-4520.html

Hope the pic comes out?
Kevin


----------

